# Was tun wenn es kalt ist und/oder regnet?



## Mavockin (18. Mai 2017)

Was soll man tun wenn es draußen regnet wie heute? Soll man überhaupt fahren? Und was wenn das Bike draußen im Regen stand?


----------



## nightwolf (18. Mai 2017)

Geht gar nicht 
Aus aktuellem Anlass
Wurde grade alles schon diskutiert
http://www.rennrad-news.de/forum/threads/regenfahrten-konsequent-vermeiden.146081/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nuding492 (18. Mai 2017)

Einfach Windjacke an und los ? 
Regen hat noch keinen umgebracht ^^
Ich fahr bei jedem Wetter Sonne, regen, Schnee auch bei -15grad, alles eine Frage der Motivation


----------



## Deleted 217350 (18. Mai 2017)

Schon komisch: immer wenn ich biken gehe, ist gutes Wetter  .


----------



## adrenochrom (18. Mai 2017)

war ficken schon


----------



## Bener (18. Mai 2017)

adrenochrom schrieb:


> war ficken schon


Nur mit Regenjacke und Gummihandschuhen!


----------



## Rattfahra (18. Mai 2017)

Grundsätzlich geht hier niemand niemals baiken


----------



## Mavockin (18. Mai 2017)

nuding492 schrieb:


> Einfach Windjacke an und los ?
> Regen hat noch keinen umgebracht ^^
> Ich fahr bei jedem Wetter Sonne, regen, Schnee auch bei -15grad, alles eine Frage der Motivation


Mir geht es nicht um mich. Mir geht es um das Bike. Ich roste im Regen nicht


----------



## Mavockin (18. Mai 2017)

Rattfahra schrieb:


> Grundsätzlich geht hier niemand niemals baiken


Ist das nicht ein Mtb Forum? Und das hier der Trial Teil des Forums?


----------



## adrenochrom (18. Mai 2017)

Mavockin schrieb:


> Mir geht es nicht um mich. Mir geht es um das Bike. Ich roste im Regen nicht


carbon


----------



## Rattfahra (18. Mai 2017)

Mavockin schrieb:


> Mir geht es nicht um mich. Mir geht es um das Bike. Ich roste im Regen nicht


Ich würde dir zu nem Aluminiumhut äh Rad raten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## systemgewicht (18. Mai 2017)

Shamponieren, Föhnen, Festiger, ähhh Kettenöl!


----------



## nuding492 (18. Mai 2017)

Ja mein carbon stumpy rostet nicht


----------



## Deleted 217350 (18. Mai 2017)

Mavockin schrieb:


> Ist das nicht ein Mtb Forum? Und das hier der Trial Teil des Forums?



Nein  .
Du bist hier im IBC, was "_ich bin cool_" bedeutet  . Das geht aber nicht mit einem Fahrrad, Alter  .


----------



## Mavockin (18. Mai 2017)

Es scheint als würde man mich hier nicht ernst nehmen.  Dann frag ich halt woanders


----------



## Deleted 217350 (18. Mai 2017)

Mavockin schrieb:


> Es scheint als würde man mich hier nicht ernst nehmen.  Dann frag ich halt woanders



Lies dir deine eigene Frage noch einmal durch und verstehe selbst  .


----------



## trail_desire (18. Mai 2017)

Mavockin schrieb:


> Was soll man tun wenn es draußen regnet wie heute? Soll man überhaupt fahren? Und was wenn das Bike draußen im Regen stand?



Wenn du so eines hast, könnte es halt sein daß es wächst wenn es zu lange im Regen steht.....da wird schnell mal aus Rahmengröße S ein M oder gar ein L.....





Übrigens, Trailtechniken mal im Nassen zu trainieren ist sicher nicht verkehrt.....wenn das bei rutschigen Verhältnissen klappt, kannst das auch im Trockenen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 217350 (18. Mai 2017)

trail_desire schrieb:


> Wenn du so eines hast, könnte es halt sein daß es wächst wenn es zu lange im Regen steht



...oder es zieht Wurzeln  .


----------



## FlatterAugust (18. Mai 2017)

Bambus ist ein Gras. Es könnte auch eine Kuh vorbeistreunen und es auffressen.


----------



## Rattfahra (18. Mai 2017)

Mavockin schrieb:


> Es scheint als würde man mich hier nicht ernst nehmen.  Dann frag ich halt woanders


Protipp: Im KTWR im Thread "Frage an die Experten des KTWR" die Frage stellen


----------



## jjtr (18. Mai 2017)

Abragroll schrieb:


> Lies dir deine eigene Frage noch einmal durch und verstehe selbst  .



Die Frage ist in einem Trial-Forum berechtigt.

Fahrtechnik im Regen:
Man muss sich erstmal daran gewöhnen, auch bei größeren Sprüngen immer die Füße richtig auf die Pedale zu drücken.
Bei Regen rutscht man eher ab, und das wird wegen der Trial-Pedale oft blutig.
Später kann man die Sprünge dann mit wenig benötigter Pedalreibung machen, so dass Regen egal wird.
Auf regenglatte Hindernisse musst Du als Anfänger auch noch nicht rauf, hemmt eher das Lernen, wenn man mal aus dem Nichts auf einem glatten Baumstamm so richtig hinfällt.

Für den Anfang könntest Du im Regen Balanceübungen in der Ebene und auf kleinen, griffigen Steinen machen, so dass Du nur kleine Hüpfer auf beiden Rädern machen musst.

Fahrtechnik bei Kälte:
Wenn Du noch jung bist, ist Kälte egal. Bei gefühllosen Fingern Metallbremshebel mit irgendeinem Band umwickeln.

Fahrrad im Regen:
Eine gerade eingestellte und frisch geflexte Bremse hält auch im Regen gut genug.
Bei den neuen Rädern lässt man an den Lagern zur Gewichtsreduzierung oft die äußeren Gehäuse weg. Das ist aber egal, ein Trialbike lebt zu kurz, als dass durch Dreck verschlissene Lager groß vorkommen würden (Ausnahme: Gelände mit richtig fiesem Sand).
Kette und Freilauf pflege ich nicht, andere Meinungen dazu willkommen.

Fahrrad bei Kälte:
Wassergefüllte Bremsen frieren bei Minusgraden zu, diesen Winter selbst gelernt, dass das auch mitten beim Fahren passiert. Es gibt inzwischen eine Bremsflüssigkeit von Trialtech, die fast so gut wie Wasser funktionieren soll, aber nicht so schnell einfriert und besser schmiert. 
Ansonsten ist es dem Rad egal.


----------



## jjtr (18. Mai 2017)

Mavockin schrieb:


> Es scheint als würde man mich hier nicht ernst nehmen.  Dann frag ich halt woanders



Hier hat, soweit ich das sehe, außer mir noch kein Trialer geantwortet.


----------



## Raymond12 (18. Mai 2017)

Ich vermute Mal der Junge hat Stalker, sonst verirrt sich doch eher keiner hierher.


----------



## Rattfahra (18. Mai 2017)

Oh dann sind wir ja bei dem Problem Pedalverlust gelandet  Dafür gips Ekschpärde: zu hülf @MrMapei


----------



## MrMapei (18. Mai 2017)

Ich habe sogar mal eine ganze Kurbel verloren. 

Allerdings im Sonnenschein, kann hier also leider nicht weiterhelfen


----------



## HarzEnduro (18. Mai 2017)

jjtr schrieb:


> Hier hat, soweit ich das sehe, außer mir noch kein Trialer geantwortet.


Ich frage mich wieso hier so viele nicht-Trialer antworten. Ist doch sonst auch keine Sau hier.

Ich habe mal eine ähnliche Frage gestellt und viel Hilfe bekommen. Gerade am Anfang hat man noch so viel Defizite, dass man auch bei Regen genug zu tun hat. Je besser man wird, desto egaler wird der Regen. Natürlich hängt auch viel vom Material ab. Seit ich Dual Disk und die Conti Reifen fahre, ist mir der Regen schon fast egal geworden. Klar, ich springe dann auf keine Metallkanten oder nasses Holz aber alles andere ist im Regen genauso gut zu machen, wie im Trockenen. Man muss sich nur überwinden.


----------



## jjtr (18. Mai 2017)

niconj schrieb:


> Ich frage mich wieso hier so viele nicht-Trialer antworten. Ist doch sonst auch keine Sau hier.



Found the source:
https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/find-new/posts


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Airshot (22. Mai 2017)

Mavockin schrieb:


> Was soll man tun wenn es draußen regnet wie heute?




deine 5 männliche Sinne hier ausleben - Irrsinn - Wahnsinn - Blödsinn - Schwachsinn & Sinnlos


----------



## Airshot (22. Mai 2017)

FlatterAugust schrieb:


> ein Gras.




schwarzer Afghane oder grüner Libanese


----------



## noocelo (22. Mai 2017)

gras! kein dope.

einmal mit profis arbeiten!


----------



## adrenochrom (22. Mai 2017)

dont do drugs


----------



## PepponeBottazzi (22. Mai 2017)

Mavockin schrieb:


> Was soll man tun wenn es draußen regnet wie heute? Soll man überhaupt fahren? Und was wenn das Bike draußen im Regen stand?


Du hast Probleme! 
Hopp, hopp, hopp, rauf auf den Bock. Dann ist's vorbei, mit der Pienserei.


----------



## nightwolf (22. Mai 2017)

Heute regnets doch nirgends. Und ausserhalb vom Drei-Sterne-Fach ist es auch gar nicht kalt.


----------



## Airshot (22. Mai 2017)

adrenochrom schrieb:


> dont do drugs



Popkorn


----------



## luckygambler (4. Juni 2017)

Wenn es wirklich regnet, dann ist es nicht kalt.


----------

